# Gap Curvy Jeans



## Chelsea (Aug 8, 2005)

OK these are amazing!!!!!! I have never had jeans fit so well


----------



## perpetuallycute (Aug 8, 2005)

they have "curvy" jeans?

I've been wearing the long & lean - even though I'm short and frumpy and they look really good.
I'll have to check out the curvy - I'm WAY more curvy than lean!


----------



## Chelsea (Aug 8, 2005)

yeah theyre new! theyre bigger in the thighs and butt but smaller in the waist


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Aug 8, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chelsea* 
_yeah theyre new! theyre bigger in the thighs and butt but smaller in the waist_

 
shitty. wont work for me. im bigger in the waist and smaller in the butt and thighs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i never can find a good pair of jeans that fit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 glad you could tho!!


----------



## moonrevel (Aug 8, 2005)

I just looked at them on the website, and man am I going to have to check these out!  I hate shopping for jeans, because most of the stores I shop at seem to cut their jeans for people with equally sized hips and waists, which, hello! is not the majority of the adult female population.


----------



## Incus (Aug 8, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chelsea* 
_yeah theyre new! theyre bigger in the thighs and butt but smaller in the waist_

 
Omg! *wanders off to Gap to get a new pair of Jeans*

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moonrevel Posted: Mon Aug 08, 2005 2:28 pm* 
_    Post subject:  
 which, hello! is not the majority of the adult female population._

 
  That's sooooo true. :|


----------



## user4 (Aug 8, 2005)

never heard of them.... need to try!!!


----------



## Shawna (Aug 8, 2005)

The girl at the Gap here tried to talk me into a pair, but I'm built like a boy with boobs.  I just laughed at her.  She finally got me to try them on, and it was a big noooo.  I wish I had some hips and a butt.  Sigh.  They are really nice looking jeans.  They look frickin amazing on a good friend of mine.


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Aug 9, 2005)

I have the Long and Leans.. which I love.. I will have to try these!! Thanks!


----------



## VaJenna (Aug 15, 2005)

they have the curvy, original, and straight.
i lovvvvvvvvvve the curvy.
i just hate that i have to try on every single pair because theyre bulk cut so they all fit a little different


----------

